# Wilwood Brakes.



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

would a honda civic/integra big brake system from wilwood be usable on a nissan sentra? Or would a complete brake conversion be required?

Heres the specs on available products:
YEAR / DESCRIPTION PART NUMBER 
1994-01 Honda Civic/Acura Integra with 10.25" (262mm) OE Rotors 140-6163-D 

1990-99 Honda Civic with 9.44" (240mm) OE Rotors 140-6310-D 

2002-2003 Honda Civic SI with 9.44" (240mm) OE Rotors


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *would a honda civic/integra big brake system from wilwood be usable on a nissan sentra? Or would a complete brake conversion be required?
> 
> Heres the specs on available products:
> YEAR / DESCRIPTION PART NUMBER
> ...


Get the Fastbrakes kit.

Mike


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks =D You know offhand if their Sentra 11.75" Kit has the Wilwood logo on the calipers? id like something a little flashier than a blank caliper.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

www.fastbrakes.com.

He can also sell you just the parts you need if you already own the calipers.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes they say wilwood on them.

You can see a couple of pics of them here...

http://www.nwnismo.com/events/2003/JAN19/05.jpg

http://www.nwnismo.com/events/2003/JAN19/04.jpg

Sorry, they don't link


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I just saw in NPM that the 11.75" 2 piece have blank looking calipers but engraved very slightly is "Willwood Superlite"...no white paint or fancy logo. Is that just w/ the 2 pieced rotors or what? Both of the calipers have the Black calipers w/ White Willwood logo correct? They better, b/c I want people knowing I got the best for brakes!!


----------

